# Rhino Vs. Ranger UTV/side by side



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in the market to get a Ranger or Rhino. I have used a buddy's Ranger during hunting season the last few years, but I have not ever used a Rhino. I am looking for your opinions on which to get. 90% of the time, the machine would be kept at a soon to be purchased cabin to put around the mountain on good roads to take my parents 15 grand kids around, so we will probably get the bench and roll cage for the bed added. The other small amount of time, it would be used for hunting.
I really like the full bench of the Ranger, which would be more widely used than the stronger feature of the rhino, in that the rhino has the better off road performance from my reading. The ranger does seem much more like golf car performance vs the atv like performance of the better center weighted rhino. What other items should be considered? I know that Polaris is generally viewed as being less reliable/durable than some others. From what I see, the Teryx is very similar to the Rhino and would be considered also.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I've spent a decent amount of time in both machines and the Ranger is more utility and a hunting rig in my mind, the bench allows 3 people to ride up front compared to the two on the rhino, the ranger has a much bigger bed with more hauling capability. We had my entire elk in the back of a ranger last year and we have done it in a rhino also but it was MUCH harder. The reliability of the Ranger has been good so far with no problems and its gets used very aggressively. The Rhino is definitely more sporty than the ranger but certainly a capable hunting and utility rig. I would say that it comes down to what you will be using it for the most, we enjoy being able to transport more people easily which is important to us. On a side note the rhino is smaller enabling it to be transported in the bed of a truck as where a Ranger cannot, the ease of being able to throw the rhino in the bed and still pull a trailer is very nice assuming you have a full size long bed truck, even with a short bed it can be done with the tail gate down which means no trailers.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I did the same research last year Huge. I set out to buy a Rhino and after reading and inquiring, I ended up with the Ranger and have been very happy. Being able to fit 3 is very nice, I have hauled huge loads and trailers with it with ease and have been very impressed with the performance in rough terrain.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Screw that get the new 4 see razor major upgrade over both the ranger and rhino!

http://www.utvguide.net/polaris_rzr_4.htm


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother owns a Rhino...they are very noisey! You have a tough time conversing while driving...it's more of a yelling match. There isn't much that will stop it however.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Screw that get the new 4 see razor major upgrade over both the ranger and rhino!
> 
> http://www.utvguide.net/polaris_rzr_4.htm


I am with you there! However, I just can not possibly justify spending more than what I paid for each car I have that are used daily, for a toy to be used once in a while. However, if this guy selling this 25 year old 3 wheeler for more than what he paid for it new that would be a great investment, maybe I should buy one http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =145&lpid=


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge - I cannot comment on the Rhino. I did have the chance to use a ranger on my Montana hunt a couple of years ago and could not have been more pleased. It went everywhere we wanted and performed great. At lower speeds, it did great on the steep stuff, but was still able to cruise at 35-40 on the road if needed. My only knock was that crusing at higher speeds up hill for more than about 2 miles tended to cause it to overheat. If you are taking it on a gravel road up over a pass somewhere, this could be a problem. The one we were driving was an '05 model - I don't know if they've changed anything since then. The air-cooled engine had some issues though - and that was late fall in Montana. I don't know know it would do in Utah in July.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Screw that get the new 4 see razor major upgrade over both the ranger and rhino!
> ...


I want one bad! What a fishing machine that could be! Imagine it on the ice with some tracks, but you are right at 15K way out of my budget. A guy can dream though right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The air-cooled engine had some issues though - and that was late fall in Montana. I don't know know it would do in Utah in July.


Air cooling on a machine of this money level and size?? Even motocross crap are water cooled??!! That is news to me! I know the newest ones are water cooled....good point, I will have to look into that.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think it's possible to have an air cooled ranger or rhino. Sound's like your fan wasn't working gary., My ranger never over heated.

Huge you can't go wrong with the Ranger. I when I had mine, my wife and I would sit on the ends of the bucket, and we would strap the two kids in the middle seat belt, between us. The two dogs sat in the bed. It had plenty of room.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought the 2009 ranger xp browning edition and love it. Ive done everything from pulling an atv trailer full of goose decoys,4 guys, a dog and all our gear out through snowy or muddy fields to high speed dirt road cruisin and havent had any problems. My grandpa killed a moose on the cache last year and hauled the whole thing out in that thing.Rhinos are nice but you cant beat the ranger in my opinion.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You still in the market huge? I'm selling my Browning XP700, gonna list it in the next few days. It has the all steel cab, glass windshield, wipers, heater, snow plow and light bar. I just don't use it much, I guess I like to hike too much........

Let me know if you're interested, I'd cut you a deal.


----------

